# Help crazy rat



## courtney+ella (Jan 7, 2014)

My rat Ella is about 6 months old, female, and is so hyper active, I am trying to train her and get her more comfortable with me and she just can't stop moving and jumping and running, and I have no idea what to do to help calm her down, will she out grow it or what do I do?


----------



## Scott (Dec 11, 2013)

Good Luck! I have 2 rats just like that! How do you free range with her? Is she with other rats? 

She might calm a little - but chances are she wont become a laprat anytime soon.


----------



## Cstaar (Mar 7, 2012)

I've had 4 females (3 now as one passed away last week). 

They all had different personalities ranging from very hyper active, to just very active to moderately active lol. My girl who passed was hyper active all her life, she loved running jumping and everything, it was only really in her last 3 months or so (she died at just over 2 years) that she started to slow down. I have another one who is 2, she was always very active - but more in the creating mischief way, she started to slow a couple of months ago. One of my other girls is 16 months old and she is still super hyper - i swear sometimes i see her flying from object to object! Her sister who is the same age is a little more chilled but still inquisitive. So it also depends on personality.

The only way I ever got my super hyper girls to chill out a bit was by a lot of free range - i mean hours lol. After a couple hours they would slow down a little bit.... but they would never sit still for cuddles lol.

As for making her comfortable with you I would say use a more confined space (bathrooms often work) make sure its rat proof and just let her run around and be near you. If you think she needs it you could try immersion - I think there is a sticky on it somewhere and I know Rat Daddy can help.


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

My Cleo is like that she'll run non stop and she gets 8-10 hours of free ranging a day. Cleo's with two older rats who hate her and a younger one who is terrified of everything but me and my older rats. 

The only way I've gotten Cleo to burn some energy is to take her outside and let her run and run and run on a soccer field. After about 100-125 yards she's pretty tired and curls up on me and falls asleep. 

View attachment 109225

See, this was after a long run on the beach. 

Also, trick training stimulates their brain that can get then calmer. Theres really no way to change their personality to be calmer though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Scott (Dec 11, 2013)

I always found while they are in free range they just use me a climbing frame which is fine because this means they like me lol. Free range is the key with hyper rats (like all rats but even more so), also keep them healthy. Dont see the hyperness as a bad thing - enjoy it, play with them, teach them tricks. 

I second the confined space - I really found that my girls really bonded to me diong this and now all 3 follow me around and run up my legs onto my shoulders in free range (even though they have a massive space full of things to eat, chew, hide and climb lol).


----------



## courtney+ella (Jan 7, 2014)

She is on her own, but yeah she never slows down the only time she stops is if she decides to lick my hand or something, she loves to wrestle and play the only time she really calms down is in her cage haha thanks for all the advice everyone!


----------



## Scott (Dec 11, 2013)

...you really need to get her a friend - she will be a happier rat for it.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Every rat has a personality all it's own. This is a blessing and not something to try to change... first of all you really can't and second you will screw up your relationship. If you rat is afraid of you or doesn't understand you then immersion can help build a relationship between the two of you. But if you guys are already bonded and happy together with each other than you more or less have to accept who each other are. In other words a rat can love and appreciate you and still be stuck in high gear. 

Basically, your best bet is to play chase games with an active rat rather than snuggle as much as you would with a lazy one.

Fuzzy Rat was hyperactive and yet she would still snuggle... but I would take my daughter and Fuzzy Rat to the playground after work and stay there until 10 pm in the summer. After 5 hours of outdoor activity, running around, exploring, playing chase game with the children and doing meet and greets with just about everyone that passed by and wanted to meet the rat she was pretty tired and was happy to collapse in my lap for skirtches. Honestly, I'd say she logged a couple of miles a day and her nails wore down to the point she had trouble hanging on to clothes. That's about what it takes to slow down a young active girl enough to have a nice long snuggle.


----------



## courtney+ella (Jan 7, 2014)

Yeah, I think we have bonded, we do wrestle and play games and do stuff like that I am just worried that because she is so hyperactive I am going to have problems training her and that she might not really be interested in anything except running a muck


----------



## Scott (Dec 11, 2013)

The more hyper rats are easier to train - its the lazy ones that just want to sleep you will have trouble with. 

You may find that she will get a bit tired if she uses her brain. 

How much time do you spend with her a day? I still think getting her a friend will help - It will give her someone to play with while your not around if you cant spend 24/7 with her. Two rats are really not much more work than one. I have 3 females and they love each other as much as they love me, you will still have a tight bond with her.


----------



## courtney+ella (Jan 7, 2014)

I spend every second I am not at work with her, she pretty much sleeps all day and plays all night anyways, but yeah I keep her busy, and I might consider another female if it gets worst, but she seems pretty happy and playful I just find her hard to manage sometimes, but all these posts have helped heaps thankyou guys so much!


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

Having another female would help wonders with her energy levels. Instead of spending the time you are gone in the cage alone with little to do, she would be chasing around her friend, wrestling, exploring and playing with her other rat friend so by the time you come home to play with them, they will both have used up a ton of energy and be much, much more manageable for you. While having two girls might seem like more of a chore, it's really the opposite as they tire each other out and give each other the kind of attention only another rat can give them. If you are looking for a calmer, easier to train, as well as healthier and happier rat, you need to add another girl.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

I completly agree, rats who are on there own will generally do very little in the cage, afterall they dont have anyone to do it with. Out of the cage they will be so excited at finally having someone to play with that they can be over the top and destructive. If you dont handle them right they can go on to develope behavioural problems too. With a friend they expend a lot of that energy in the cage and they can learn social skills and boundaries from each other, as well as being much happier.


----------



## Scott (Dec 11, 2013)

There is nothing better than coming home from work and seeing your rat family sleeping, playing and generally in love with each other. I agree with the posts above in terms of the energy levels. 

Your rat will be a much happier rat with a friend.


----------

